# Nathaniel Homes on circumcision and baptism as spiritual signs



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 4, 2022)

From the analogy and agreement between both, namely, circumcision and baptism; which the Apostle hints in this 2. of _Colos._ First the Apostle intimates that as putting off the body of sin (which is a phrase to signify _natural_ death, 2 _Cor._ 5. and so is here an allusion to signify spiritual death to sin) is the signification of _circumcision._ Colos. 2.11. So spiritual burying (which argues death) is the signification of _baptism._

Secondly, that as neither of these are assured to any but as having Christ sealed to them; so as _circumcision_ sealed an implantation into the death of _Christ,_ that he put off the body naturally in the grave; so the circumcised put off the body of sin spiritually; _v._ 11. Even so baptism signifies and seals our implantation into the burial of Christ, _v._ 12. as is more fully expressed, _Rom._ 6.3, 4, 5.

For the reference, see Nathaniel Homes on circumcision and baptism as spiritual signs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

